# Some pics of my QS



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all,

Just thought I would post some pics of my car after a buff this morning. Not sure how to really post pics yet (first attempt) and its only letting me attach 3 at a time so will try and put some more up in a reply.

View attachment 2
View attachment 1


Cheers


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

.... round 2

View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

....round 3

View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

...and finally, just when you were getting really bored!

View attachment 2
View attachment 1


Thats all! No more I promise!

Cheers


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great - Really do like the QS


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice, would love a qs 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very very nice  just missing a TTOC sticker :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good. 

The Drilled discs on the front look good.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

snap

but mine needs a clean 

nice choice


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice, it looks very low too


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Lovely mate.......seats look cracking 

Stevie


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Did you get the floor mats and the bootmat from Autostyle? If so good to see someone else using the Quattro Sport logo they made up for me last Christmas. I used the badge on the glovebox as the template.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Armrest, hardly fits with the racing style of the car :wink:

Is that the V6 blueflame backbox?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Simon, there is nothing wrong with an armrest 

It looks like a Blueflame but the tips need to be sprayed black.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Simon, there is nothing wrong with an armrest


You dont see Lewis Hamilton with an armrest in his McLaren! :wink: and think of all of that extra weight added, which Audi tried spo hard to lose


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments,

Yes the mats are from Autostyle - good product and service from them. Was really pleased when they mentioned they already had a QS logo on file!

Armrest - one of the best items I have added to the car! Even at the expense of 1.2kg 

It is a Blue flame system and think it is indeed a V6 rear silencer arrangment, modified to fit onto the 1.8T front centre section (I think the V6 and turbo pipes are slightly different diameter - maybe wrong tho?). At the time, it was the only system available to fit the QS (over 2 years ago now) but have been very pleased with it. It makes a great sound without actually increasing the volume level of the exhaust (have recently looked at the Miltek alternative and the silencer on that seems very small which could make it sound a loud, but not necessarily 'better'). Have never considered painting the tips black however (as per original look) - imagine it is hard to achieve a durable finish without an anodised coating or something? How did you do it MighTyTee?

Cheers


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BBQ Paint.... it does need touching up every few months though.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

QSOGGS said:


> Thanks for all the comments,
> 
> Yes the mats are from Autostyle - good product and service from them. Was really pleased when they mentioned they already had a QS logo on file!
> 
> ...


Car looks really nice - stance is spot on. Love the exhaust - is it a resonated version?

Edit: Is there a resonanted version of blueflame :?


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheers sean.ui,

Yes it is a resonated version ie. it has a silencer in the centre section.

I think most Blue Flames come this way but it is possible to get an unsilenced centre section (all you need is a straight through pipe) if you really wanted. I spoke to a guy who designs and fabricates bespoke exhausts in the BF factory about it and he recommended not to go with an un resonated version but instead put the money into a sports cat (and a down pipe of poss) if you really want to improve the sound of the exhaust.

cheers


----------

